# Umdenken beim Entnahmefenster



## trawar (19. August 2021)

Und diese Erkenntnis ist jetzt neu?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. August 2021)

Es sollte wieder die Entscheidung bei der Entnahme in den Händen der Angler gelegt werden und jeglicher Entnahmezwang muss weg.

In fast jedem Land auf der Welt haben wir eine bessere Fischedichte und überall darf, soll oder ist es sogar erwünscht, den Fisch selektiv zurückzusetzen.
Wieder so ein Deutsches Ding, wo man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln kann.

Ein solches Entnahmefenster kann(!) hier und da definitiv Sinnvoll sein. In manchen Fällen wäre es sogar notwendig. Aber als allgemeiner Schlüssel kann man das auch nicht für alle Gewässer und Fischarten über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## Bilch (19. August 2021)

Das Problem ist, dass man gerade die s.g. Untermasigen nicht entnehmen darf.

Bei der Jagd lernt man auch, dass man die jungen und schwachen Tiere erschiessen soll, die normalerweise von Raubtieren erbeutet würden. Die meiste Jäger schießen aber auf Trophäe Böcke und die schwachen Tiere sterben an Krankheiten ...


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin grundsätzlich gegen Entnahmefenster, da ich finde, dass es dem Angler überlassen werden sollte, welche Fischgröße (natürlich oberhalb des Mindestmaßes) er entnimmt. Dass sich dies bei mir mitunter mit "Entnahmefenstern" deckt ist eh der Fall. So entnehme ich Hechte grundsätzlich nur zwischen 75 und 90 cm, da die für mich da am Besten verwertbar erscheinen. Ich würde aber nicht zögern einen 130cm Hecht zu entnehmen, da dieser schon nahe an seinem Lebensende steht und ich diese Größenordnung präparieren ließe (ist aber eh Wunschdenken ).  Außerdem glaube ich, dass ab einem bestimmten Alter die Fische auch nicht mer so toll für die Vermehrung sind. In der Forellenzucht werden Fische jenseits der 6/8 Jahre in aller Regel nicht mehr verwendet, obwohl die etwa doppelt so alt werden können.
Bei Forellen ist meine bevorzugte Entnahmegröße 35-45 cm, darunter oder darüber gehen sie meist auch wieder zurück.
Ich denke, dass es viele Angler so halten und meist nur Fische entnehmen, welche auch gut zu verwerten sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## magi (19. August 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Es sollte wieder die Entscheidung bei der Entnahme in den Händen der Angler gelegt werden und jeglicher Entnahmezwang muss weg.
> 
> In fast jedem Land auf der Welt haben wir eine bessere Fischedichte und überall darf, soll oder ist es sogar erwünscht, den Fisch selektiv zurückzusetzen.
> Wieder so ein Deutsches Ding, wo man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln kann.
> ...


Ich denke, dass wir grundsätzlich in DEU mal eine Debatte zur Abgrenzung von selektiver Entnahme und dem damit leider vielerorts gleichgesetzten Trophäenangeln brauchen. Die Hoheit über die Einführung von Steuerungsmechanismen, wie dem Entnahmefenster, sollte in jedem Fall in den Händen der Fischereirechtsinhaber/Gewässerbewirtschafter liegen. Wenn heute z.B. ein Verein auf seiner Strecke festlegt, dass ein Entnahmefester umgesetzt werden soll, muss für den danach handelnden Angler auch Rechtssicherheit gelten. Genau hier liegt im Falle eines Falles möglicherweise ein Problem vor, wenn sich die weitläufig angewandte Interpretation des TSG nicht ändert.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. August 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> Und diese Erkenntnis ist jetzt neu?


In Anglerkreisen schon länger diskutiert, das stimmt. Hier geht es aber jetzt um ein Entnahmefenster in der kommerziellen Fischerei... Das hat ne andere Tragweite.


----------



## rippi (19. August 2021)

Ich denke, dass die Angler alle Fische entnehmen sollten, die nicht lebensfähig bei zurücksetzen wären und die kommerzielle Fischerei, mit Ausnahme der kommerziellen Fischerei mit der Angel, generell untersagt werden sollte. Alleine auch umweltschützerischen Gründen wäre es sinnvoll.


----------



## fishhawk (19. August 2021)

Hallo,

ich sehe das ähnlich wie magi.

Das sollte je nach Gewässer und Fischart vom Bewirtschafter vor Ort entschieden werden.

Wenn der Bewirtschafter selber Berufsfischer ist, muss er sich halt ggf. beraten lassen und selber entscheiden, was er für richtig hält.

Hängt u.a. auch vom Bewirtschaftungsziel ab.

Wie hoch die Überlebensrate kommerziell gefangener Fische ist, wird auch unterschiedlich sein.

An der Westküste Kanadas dürfen die Netzfischer z.B. nur Lachse entnehmen,  Steelheads müssen zurückgesetzt werden.

Die DFO führt an der Küste regelmäßige Kontrollbefischungen durch, um die Aufstiegszahlen der einzelnen Arten zu ermitteln und ggf. Fangbeschränkungen anzupassen.

In den Jahren, wo es zur Zeit des Steelheadaufstiegs wegen zu geringer Zahlen ein Verbot der Netzfischerei auf Lachs gab, sind m.W. die Aufstiegszahlen von Steelheads massiv gestiegen.  Kann man zwar nur mutmaßen, ob das einen direkten Zusammenhang hatte, aber plausibel erscheint das schon.


----------



## trawar (19. August 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> In Anglerkreisen schon länger diskutiert, das stimmt. Hier geht es aber jetzt um ein Entnahmefenster in der kommerziellen Fischerei... Das hat ne andere Tragweite.


Wie soll das bitte Funktionieren wenn die Ihre Netze durch das Wasser ziehen? 
Durch die Maschenweite können die nur nach unten hin selektieren, alles was größer ist bleibt einfach hängen.
Ich habe in der Vergangenheit auch die eine oder andere Studie dazu gelesen und deshalb die Frage was an dieser Erkenntnis jetzt so neu ist.
Ich hätte gerne eine Studie warum die Personen die das erlassen könnten das nicht machen. 
Liegt es an der Loby arbeit und somit am Geld? Oder am Gesunden Menschenverstand? Oder einfach kein bok sich damit zu beschäftigen?
Ich weiss es nicht, manchmal bin ich echt für eine Diktatur, da müsste man nur einen beeinflussen und fertig.
Bei uns und in der EU blickt doch keiner mehr durch wer wen den Hof macht.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (19. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich würde aber nicht zögern einen 130cm Hecht zu entnehmen, da dieser schon nahe an seinem Lebensende steht und ich diese Größenordnung präparieren ließe (ist aber eh Wunschdenken ).
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos


Du würdest wirklcih so einen Hecht entnehmen?
Du könntest einen Hecht der sich über 20 Jahre, Jahr für Jahr durchgekämpft hat, wohlmöglich den ein oder anderen Wobbler erfolgreich abschütteln konnte und so ziemlich jede Hechtoma im Umkreis mehrfach glücklich gemacht hat entnehmen?
Ich könnte das so einem Tier nicht antun, dazu wäre mein Respekt gegenüber solch einem Tier einfach zu groß
Der dürfte nie jämmerlich abgeschlagen werden, der hätte an seinem Lebensende das Recht friedlich einzuschlafen 
Mir würde so ein ausgestopfter Hecht nichts bringen, ich würde mich viel mehr daran erfreuen wenn er noch 1 Jahr leben könnte
Aber so hat jeder seine eigene Vorstellung vom Umgang mit seinen Fängen
Aber ich bin wohl auch schon zu lange in NL unterwegs, da hat man eine andere Denkweise angenommen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. August 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> Wie soll das bitte Funktionieren wenn die Ihre Netze durch das Wasser ziehen?
> Durch die Maschenweite können die nur nach unten hin selektieren, alles was größer ist bleibt einfach hängen.
> Ich habe in der Vergangenheit auch die eine oder andere Studie dazu gelesen und deshalb die Frage was an dieser Erkenntnis jetzt so neu ist.
> Ich hätte gerne eine Studie warum die Personen die das erlassen könnten das nicht machen.
> ...


Ich weiß es nicht...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. August 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Du würdest wirklcih so einen Hecht entnehmen?
> Du könntest einen Hecht der sich über 20 Jahre, Jahr für Jahr durchgekämpft hat, wohlmöglich den ein oder anderen Wobbler erfolgreich abschütteln konnte und so ziemlich jede Hechtoma im Umkreis mehrfach glücklich gemacht hat entnehmen?
> Ich könnte das so einem Tier nicht antun, dazu wäre mein Respekt gegenüber solch einem Tier einfach zu groß
> Der dürfte nie jämmerlich abgeschlagen werden, der hätte an seinem Lebensende das Recht friedlich einzuschlafen
> ...


Also ich könnte so einen Fisch auch nicht totschlagen. Aus Respekt und Leidenschaft nicht! Viel zu wertvoll unbd traumhaft majestätisch. 
Zumal ne sinnvolle Verwertung auch selten gegeben ist. Ich kenne das. Man sagt dann zwar immer gerne "Ja, große Familie und bla und blub"
Am Ende vergammelt mehr als die Hälfte im Froster und fliegt irgendwann auf den Müll.
Das sind wirklich nicht die richtigen Fische für die Küche!


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. August 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> ziemlich jede Hechtoma im Umkreis mehrfach glücklich gemacht hat entnehmen?


das* ist* eine Hechtoma, männliche Hechte werden nicht so groß


----------



## fishhawk (19. August 2021)

Hallo,

beim Thema Entnahmefenster geht es m.W. nicht um Begriffe wie "Respekt, Leidenschaft" , etc. .

Das ist eine Maßnahme, die zur Bewirtschaftung von Fischbeständen eingesetzt wird und von der man sich einen gewissen Einfluss auf die Bestandsentwicklung erhofft.

Wird m.W. z.B. in Nordamerika hauptsächlich in Angelgewässern eingesetzt.

Die Verfasser der internationalen Studie sind der Meinung, dass es in bestimmten Fällen auch bei der kommerziellen Fischerei auf marine Fischarten angewandt werden könnte. Zum Beispiel dann, wenn davon auszugehen ist, dass eine gezielte Entnahme großer Laichfische die Bestandsentwicklung negativ beeinflussen würde.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> beim Thema Entnahmefenster geht es m.W. nicht um Begriffe wie "Respekt, Leidenschaft" , etc. .


Unterm Strich schon, kann man diese emotionalen Eigenschaften dann ja hoch offiziell ausleben. Ich liebe das Entnahmefenster, denn es ermöglicht mir, diese großen Tiere mit Respekt zu behandeln und ich kann sie leidenschaftlich zurücksetzen! Siehste, geht schon  Also bitte - keine Haarspalterei 
Aber am Ende ist es ein Bewirtschaftungs-Werkzeug. Stimmt schon. Nur eben nicht ausschließlich...


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. August 2021)

keine Ahnung, wie das funktionieren soll.
In den Schleppnetzen werden die Fische erdrückt >>>> Überlebenschance =0
In den Stellnetzen sterben sie weil nur alle paar Tage kontrolliert wird. 
Langleinen ebenso. Die Überlebenschance ist bei allen kommerziellen Methoden äußerst gering


----------



## fishhawk (19. August 2021)

Christian.Siegler 

Ich denke alle Fische sollten möglichst schonend behandelt werden, besonders auch wenn sie zurückgesetzt werden sollen. Ob die dann unter- oder übermaßig sind,  sollte keine große Rolle spielen. 

Ob das bei allen in der kommerziellen Fischerei verwendeten Fangmethoden  effektiv durchgeführt werden kann, bin ich ebenso wie Brillendosch am zweifeln.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Du würdest wirklcih so einen Hecht entnehmen?
> Du könntest einen Hecht der sich über 20 Jahre, Jahr für Jahr durchgekämpft hat, wohlmöglich den ein oder anderen Wobbler erfolgreich abschütteln konnte und so ziemlich jede Hechtoma im Umkreis mehrfach glücklich gemacht hat entnehmen?
> Ich könnte das so einem Tier nicht antun, dazu wäre mein Respekt gegenüber solch einem Tier einfach zu groß
> Der dürfte nie jämmerlich abgeschlagen werden, der hätte an seinem Lebensende das Recht friedlich einzuschlafen
> ...


Hallo,

die Sache ist sowieso mehr hypothetisch, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines solchen Fanges gering ist  .  Und ja, ich könnte selbsverständlich jeden Fisch töten - ich bin Angler, da muss man das können. Abgesehen davon gehe ich grundsätzlich nicht ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser, wobei ich deswegen noch lange nicht jeden maßigen Fisch entnehme, siehe mein Auslassungen darüber im vorigen Beitrag. Auch sollte man die erhöhte Todesrate solch uralter Fische nach einer eventuellen Freilassung nicht unterschätzen.
Ich habe nichts gegen Angler, welche C&R betreiben, möge jeder nach seinem Fasson seelig werden. Aber gerade das mehr und mehr aufgekommene C&R, verbunden mit dem Propagieren desselben, hat uns Anglern in Deutschland die Schwierigkeiten mit Tierschützern beschert, welche es früher so gut wie nicht gab.
Wenn ich mir so manche niederländischen Angel-Vorschriften ansehe, nun da ist auch nicht alles Gold, was glänzt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (19. August 2021)

hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Und ja, ich könnte selbsverständlich jeden Fisch töten - ich bin Angler, da muss man das können.


Mit nem Hecht hätte ich auch kein Problem, aber vor allem im Meer schwimmen so einige Fischarten, wo ich ohne Schusswaffe wahrscheinlich schon Probleme bekäme.

Entnahmefenster hat  mit C&R auch nicht mehr zu tun als klassische Mindestmaße / Schonzeiten / Fanglimits etc. .  Wenn man einige Kommentare hier so liest, könnte man aber tatsächlich auf solche Gedanken kommen.

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn die Bewirtschafter auch hier in Franken nicht gleich unter Generalverdacht gestellt würden und solche Maßnahme für bestimmte Fischarten/Gewässer genehmigt bekämen, wenn der Antrag schlüssig begründet ist.

In Oberbayern z.B. scheint man da schon etwas weiter zu sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Mit nem Hecht hätte ich auch kein Problem, aber vor allem im Meer schwimmen so einige Fischarten, wo ich ohne Schusswaffe wahrscheinlich schon Probleme bekäme.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

in Slowenien, als es noch eine Teilrepublik vom ehemaligen Jugoslawien war, war ich mal, in den 1970ern im Unterlauf der slowenischen Krka mit einem Fischereiaufseher auf Waller unterwegs. Der hatte einen Revolver dabei. Nach meiner Frage nach dem Warum erklärte er mir, dass er, wenn ein stärkerer Waller dran ist, diesen vor dem Landen einen Kugel durch den Kopf schießt .
Na ja, bei uns in Mittelfranken löste ja ein Bewirtschafter durch das Mindestmaß bei Karpfen von 60cm vor so rund 10 Jahre das Desaster aus, dass dann erstmal in ganz Bayern nur noch die staatlichen Mindestmaße galten und als sich das Ganze nach so 2/3 Jahren etwas beruhigt hatte, Abweichungen wieder zugelassen wurden, aber vorher eben genehmigt werden müssen.

Petrri Heil

Lajos


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (19. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen Angler, welche C&R betreiben, möge jeder nach seinem Fasson seelig werden. Aber gerade das mehr und mehr aufgekommene C&R, verbunden mit dem Propagieren desselben, hat uns Anglern in Deutschland die Schwierigkeiten mit Tierschützern beschert, welche es früher so gut wie nicht gab.


Ich könnte auch jeden Fisch töten, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, wenn ich denn müsste, ich muss aber nicht  
Ich möchte hier auch keine C&R Diskussion lostreten
Und was die Tierschützer angeht, in NL bedanken Tierschützer sich beim Angler wenn er seine Fische nach dem Fang wieder schwimmen lässt
Ja, die Welt ist verrückt


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Und was die Tierschützer angeht, in NL bedanken Tierschützer sich beim Angler wenn er seine Fische nach dem Fang wieder schwimmen lässt
> Ja, die Welt ist verrückt


Hallo,

das ist in manchen Länder ähnlich. Allerdings erschließt sich mir nicht, dass Fische wie Karpfen und Waller, wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, in den Niederlanden total geschützt sind. Ersterer ist in keinster Weise irgendwie bedroht und der Zweite war in den Niederlanden nie heimisch. Wie geschrieben, kenne ich das nur aus Berichten von in den Niederlanden tätigen Forumsmitgliedern hier. Aber dies entbehre ja jeglicher Logik.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (19. August 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> durch das Mindestmaß bei Karpfen von 60cm


Das war aber ein Mindestmaß, kein Zwischenmaß.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Abweichungen wieder zugelassen



In MFr kenne ich kein Gewässer, wo ein Zwischenmaß gilt, in Oberbayern mittlerweile schon.



De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> in NL bedanken Tierschützer sich beim Angler wenn er seine Fische nach dem Fang wieder schwimmen lässt


In DE hat sogar mal der Präsident des deutschen Tierschutzbundes live im TV einen Angler aufgefordert, eine fürs Fernsehen mit der Fliege  gefangen Äsche wieder schwimmen zu lassen und sich dafür bedankt.  Ist allerdings schon einige Zeit her.

Probleme gibt es hier eher mit der Tierrechtsszene und einigen Quertreibern aus den eigenen Reihen.

Ich finde die Regelungen in den Ländern, wo ich meine Angelurlaube verbracht habe, wesentlich sinnvoller als hier in Bayern.

Da geht es nicht um Tierrechte, sondern um Sicherung der Fischbestände und Angelmöglichkeiten.

Da geht es u.a. beim Thema fishhandling deutlich strenger zu als in DE, zumindest bei bestimmten Fischarten.

Wenn da Fische zurückgesetzt werden müssen/sollen heißt es z.B.  Abhaken nur im Wasser, wenn überhaupt Foto, dann nur mit Schwanzwurzelgriff und Fischkopf im Wasser usw. . 



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ersterer ist in keinster Weise irgendwie bedroht und der Zweite war in den Niederlanden nie heimisch.



Auch wenn der Karpfen bei uns in DE mittlerweile als eingebürgert gilt, ist der aus meiner Sicht in einem großen Teil der hiesigen Gewässer aus ökologischer Sicht ebenso fehl am Platz wie der Wels.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> In DE hat sogar mal der Präsident des deutschen Tierschutzbundes live im TV einen Angler aufgefordert, eine fürs Fernsehen mit der Fliege  gefangen Äsche wieder schwimmen zu lassen und sich dafür bedankt.  Ist allerdings schon einige Zeit her.


Hallo,

vor laufender Kamera? Hätte ich mich nicht getraut, war wohl schon sehr lange her. Heutzutage müssten sich da der Präsident des Tierschutzbundes und der Angler aber warm anziehen .
Ansonsten gehe ich konform.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (19. August 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> war wohl schon sehr lange her.


Da war Frau Baerbock vermutlich noch nicht geboren. 

Der hatte damals ne eigene Fernsehshow und einmal ging es dabei um die Fische in der Isar.

Da war auch die AVFiG noch anders.  Damals hätte es wohl keine Einwände gegen ein Zwischenmaß gegeben, aber das wäre wohl nur von ganz wenigen Anglern positiv gesehen worden.


----------



## thanatos (20. August 2021)

Bei uns gibt es nur ein " Fangfenster " für Karpfen - Sinn - Neubesatz nicht nötig 
zu machen . Eine natürliche Vermehrung kommt hier nicht vor , 
Fenstergröße 35- 55 cm - unter 70cm Karpfen kommen hier nicht vor -
und wenn ich einen fangen will RIP  - irgend wie passt er schon durch und wenn´s
diagonal ist - ist eben ein Fenster .


----------



## ragbar (20. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber gerade das mehr und mehr aufgekommene C&R, verbunden mit dem Propagieren desselben, hat uns Anglern in Deutschland die Schwierigkeiten mit Tierschützern beschert, welche es früher so gut wie nicht gab.


Ne,
das ist nur der willkommene Haken,an dem sie sich aufhängen.

Ich bin schon Ende der 80er vonner Frau vom Gehweg oberhalb des Flußufers als Tierquäler lautstark gedisst worden,das machte die nur, weils ab da in Mode kam und sie das schick fand.

Heute ist das bei einer großen Gruppe Menschen normal,gegen Angeln und Jagen usw. zu sein,man läßt aber in der gleichen Gruppe gerne mal die leergesoffene Pulle nach dem Grillen auf öffentlichem Gelände liegen,weil da kommt ein anderer,der das aufsammelt.

Btw,gehen mir aber unsereiner,die ihren Müll nachem Angeln nicht niemals mitnehmen, extremst auf ...


----------



## Salt (20. August 2021)

Gings in dem Artikel nicht vornehmlich um ein Entnahmefenster für die Berufsfischerei? 
Wobei ich mich schon frage, was an der Erkenntnis jetzt neu ist...is doch schon seit mindestens 20 Jahren bekannt und wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen dachte ich. 

Wegen der C&R Sache...gesetzliche Legalität is das eine aber seit ihr immer mit Presseteam am Wasser oder warum regt das so auf? 

Mir wollte auch schon mal ein Passant was von tierquälerei erzählen als ich einen Rapfen released habe. 
Kurzer Hinweis darauf das es Regeln gibt und ich nicht jeden Fisch einfach knüppeln kann nur weil er "versehentlich" beißt war genug. 
Als wenn der übliche Pöbler Ahnung von den gültigen Regeln hätte
So what....wir sind mündige Menschen, oder?


----------



## mz1981 (20. August 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> Wie soll das bitte Funktionieren wenn die Ihre Netze durch das Wasser ziehen?
> Durch die Maschenweite können die nur nach unten hin selektieren, alles was größer ist bleibt einfach hängen.
> Ich habe in der Vergangenheit auch die eine oder andere Studie dazu gelesen und deshalb die Frage was an dieser Erkenntnis jetzt so neu ist.
> Ich hätte gerne eine Studie warum die Personen die das erlassen könnten das nicht machen.
> ...



Moin,
da gab es mal einen TV-Bericht. Das geht schon. Da wurde ein großes Netz/Rechen vorgeschalten, welches alle "Großen" vor dem eigentlichen Netz beiseite geschoben hat. Diese konnten somit nicht ins Fangnetz - also mal alles ab Größe X *aussortiert*. Dann das Fangnetz mit Maschenweite Y, in dem nur Fische ab einer bestimmten Größe hängen bleiben. 
Schon hast du das Fenster von Y bis X - technisch also machbar, nur war die Lösung wohl 50-100% teurer als das bisherige Standardnetz...
Viele Grüße Micha


----------



## trawar (20. August 2021)

mz1981 schrieb:


> Moin,
> da gab es mal einen TV-Bericht. Das geht schon. Da wurde ein großes Netz/Rechen vorgeschalten, welches alle "Großen" vor dem eigentlichen Netz beiseite geschoben hat. Diese konnten somit nicht ins Fangnetz - also mal alles ab Größe X *aussortiert*. Dann das Fangnetz mit Maschenweite Y, in dem nur Fische ab einer bestimmten Größe hängen bleiben.
> Schon hast du das Fenster von Y bis X - technisch also machbar, nur war die Lösung wohl 50-100% teurer als das bisherige Standardnetz...
> Viele Grüße Micha


Danke für die Info  das wusste ich nicht und konnte mir die Technische umsetzung nicht vorstellen.


----------



## ragbar (20. August 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Kurzer Hinweis darauf das es Regeln gibt und ich nicht jeden Fisch einfach knüppeln kann nur weil er "versehentlich" beißt war genug



So ganz easy geht das bei den meisten Schützern  meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.


----------



## Gufierer (20. August 2021)

Ich habe schon seid Jahren ein Entnahmefenster bei Zander und Wels.
Beim Zander ist es 50-65 und beim Wels bis 1,00m.
Beim Wels ist das Fenster geschuldet an der Fett/Transchicht des Fisches, umso größer der Wels ist umso dicker ist die Fettschicht die ich weg schneiden müsste und nenn Meterfisch kann ich noch zum Abtransport gut an meinen Fahrradlenker hängen.

beim Zander finde ich gerade die ü70er bzw noch grösseren Zander sehr wichtig um den Bestand zu sichern, grosse Zanderweibchen produzieren einfach viel mehr Laich und auch die Qualität des Erbgutes ist da mit einzubeziehen.
Bspw. Wenn ich einen hochrückigen 60er Zander fange darf auch er wieder zurück weil ich gerade diesen Phenotyp gerne erhalten möchte.

Letztlich ist es jedem selbst überlassen was er mitnehmen möchte aber ich wäre von einem gesetzlichen Entnahmefenster nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Ich bin schon Ende der 80er vonner Frau vom Gehweg oberhalb des Flußufers als Tierquäler lautstark gedisst worden,das machte die nur, weils ab da in Mode kam und sie das schick fand.


Hallo,

ja, das gabs freilich, aber das waren damals noch seltene Einzelfälle. Den ersten Fall, wo mir beredet wurde, weil ich einen Fisch abschlug war so um 1963 herum, den Kritiker fragte ich nur: "essen Sie keinen Fisch?" Dann war da über 30 Jahre lang nichts mehr. Erst seit im Mitte der 1990er Jahre kam das Angler-Bashing so langsam auf, eben auch durch das Propagieren von C&R und, wie ich auch schon erwähnte, als das ging, durch mehr und mehr ungezügelte Veröffentlichungen darüber im Netz, in Wort und Bild. Ich habe schon erwähnt, dass ich grundsätzlich nichts gegen C&Rler habe, aber dieses Propagieren von manchen dieser Szene ist sehr schlecht für die Angelei und die Angler. Noch etwas aus der großen Vergangenheitskiste; wenn jemand früher einen maßigen Fisch wieder schwimmen gelassen hätte, den wäre rechtlich bestimmt nichts passiert, aber er wäre von anderen Anglern als jemand angesehen worden, der nicht alle Tassen im Schrank hat.
Da können wir lamentieren wie wir wollen, dass dies in anderen Ländern anders ist, bei uns ist es das aber nicht. Unsere Verbände (Fischerei- und Jagdverbände) haben es nicht geschafft, die Jagd und das Angeln aus dem Tierschutzgesetz herauszuhalten, wie z. B. die Österreicher. "tu felix Austria" sage ich da nur.
Damit müssen wir nun mal leben und daran ändert sich auch garantiert in den nächsten Jahrzehnten nichts, ausser dass die Angriffe auf Angler und auch Jäger noch zunehmen werden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Salt (20. August 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> So ganz easy geht das bei den meisten Schützern  meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.


Ja, das ist natürlich immer Situationsabhängig und ich wirke wohl auf mache auch etwas einschüchternd.

Wenn das nicht gereicht hätte, wäre wohl meine nächste Reaktion gewesen "Hol du bitte sofort die Polizei und zeig mich an, sonst mach ich das!"


----------



## ragbar (20. August 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> ich wirke wohl auf mache auch etwas einschüchternd.


Nee.


----------



## ragbar (20. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Erst seit im Mitte der 1990er Jahre kam das Angler-Bashing so langsam auf, eben auch durch das Propagieren von C&R und, wie ich auch schon erwähnte, als das ging, durch mehr und mehr ungezügelte Veröffentlichungen darüber im Netz, in Wort und Bild.


Das ist ja das Problem.


----------



## ragbar (20. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> aber das waren damals noch seltene Einzelfälle.


Wohl wahr.


----------



## ragbar (20. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Damit müssen wir nun mal leben


NEIN.

NJET.


----------



## Salt (20. August 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Nee.


Frag mal die Leute, die vor finster blickenden 100kg in voller Montur standen...
Ich hab hier auch schon dem Ordnungsamt mal erklärt, wie die Regeln sind und das sie die klappe halten sollen, wenn sie keine Ahnung haben


----------



## ragbar (20. August 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> finster blickenden 100kg in voller Montur


stehen jede Woche im Training vor meinen bescheidenen 80kg


----------



## Taxidermist (20. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon erwähnt, dass ich grundsätzlich nichts gegen C&Rler habe, aber dieses Propagieren von manchen dieser Szene ist sehr schlecht für die Angelei und die Angler. Noch etwas aus der großen Vergangenheitskiste; wenn jemand früher einen maßigen Fisch wieder schwimmen gelassen hätte, den wäre rechtlich bestimmt nichts passiert, aber er wäre von anderen Anglern als jemand angesehen worden, der nicht alle Tassen im Schrank hat.


Die Jenigen, welche damals auf den Zug gesprungen sind und dies als neuen Trend erkannten, haben dies in fast religiösem Eifer unter den Kollegen und öffentlich verbreiten *müssen*.
Und wie immer, wenn etwas fundamentalistisch behandelt wird, gibt es berechtigten Gegenwind!
Einzig noch möglicher Kompromiss für die Zukunft, ist eine selektive Entnahme und für mich, ist diese völlig frei vom Angler zu gestalten und eben nicht ins Korsett eines (fragwürdigen) Fangfenster gepresst!
Eigentlich halte ich dies schon immer so und unabhängig von zukünftlichen Entwicklungen, werde ich dies so beibehalten. (Schonmaß und -Zeit werden natürlich eingehalten.)
Mit dem Fangfenster Scheixx könnt ihr mich aber gerne haben!
Ich sehe mich schon, meinen irgendwann gefangenen 1,3m Lebenshecht heimlich vom Wasser weg schleppen?

Jürgen


----------



## ragbar (20. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> aber er wäre von anderen Anglern als jemand angesehen worden, der nicht alle Tassen im Schrank hat.


Kenne ich so als normales denken von früher .

Beim Hechtangeln im holl.Rhein so um die 2000er ging mir ein Hecht 1.20plus ans Gummi.
Im Wasser abgehakt. Eine Woche später in einem angeschlossenen Baggersee zum Rhein tot am Ufer gefunden.
Asche auf mein Haupt.
Glaubte ,alles richtig gemacht zu haben,den Fisch nicht ausgehoben,nicht fotographiert usw.
Der Fisch hatte eine verheilte Verletzung am Unterkiefer,daran identifiziert.

Hätte ich den Fisch entnommen und präpariert,wäre es aufs selbe rausgekommen.

Ich hab liebern schönes Hecht-Ganzpräparat an der Wand,alsn verluderten,stinkenden Fischkadaver am Ufer,der die Luft mit seinem Leichengestank verpestet,aber das weißte ja vorher nie.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Erst seit im Mitte der 1990er Jahre kam das Angler-Bashing so langsam auf, eben auch durch das Propagieren von C&R u


Das ist absoluter Blödsinn, eine leider häufig anzutreffende Meinung,  die allerdings ausschließlich der Selbstkasteiung der Angler 
zuzuordnen ist.
In Deutschland ist es seit dieser Zeit Mode allen möglichen Außenseitern und Weicheiern nach dem Munde zu reden.
Die Genderhomolesbenhorde regiert Deutschland


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das ist absoluter Blödsinn, eine leider häufig anzutreffende Meinung,  die allerdings ausschließlich der Selbstkasteiung der Angler
> zuzuordnen ist.
> In Deutschland ist es seit dieser Zeit Mode allen möglichen Außenseitern und Weicheiern nach dem Munde zu reden.
> Die Genderhomolesbenhorde regiert Deutschland


Hallo,

bei Deinem zweiten Satz gebe ich Dir recht. Aber die Munition gegen uns wurde schon von Teilen der Anglerschaft geliefert. Wer interessierte sich schon früher für einen Angler, der am Gewässer sitzt und einen Fisch für die Pfanne mit heim nimmt. 
Ich komme ja hauptsächlich aus der Fliegenfischerszene, seit 1962 und war ab Mitte der 1960er, wie auch vermehrt später im In- und europäischem Ausland unterwegs. Das erste Mal wurde mir C&R da so 1977/78 bekannt. Vorher war ich nirgends, wo dies praktiziert wurde und angeblich soll C&R ja aus der Fliegenfischerszene kommen.
Zehn Jahre später war es dann auch bei uns, bei den Fliegenfischern, schon verbreiteter, aber es interessierte da noch niemanden, weil dies Nichtangler ganz einfach nicht wussten und Fliegenfischer bei den anderen Anglern deswegen noch mehr als Spinner angesehen wurden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ragbar (20. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Die Genderhomolesbenhorde regiert Deutschland


Das darf niemals nie gesagt werden.
Wegen,das ist so Hatespeech,oder so.
Möchte Dirn Bier ausgeben,weil Du Mann mit (hier Eiersmiley einsetzten),bist,daste Dich das traust.


----------



## Minimax (20. August 2021)




----------



## fishhawk (20. August 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber die Munition gegen uns wurde schon von Teilen der Anglerschaft geliefert.



Das ging m.W. Mitte der 80er mit einer kritischen TV-Reportage über ein Wettfischen in NRW los, wo die Fische in Setzkeschern gehältert wurden und nach dem Wiegen dann vor laufender wieder ins Gewässer gekippt wurden.

Im ähnlichen Zeitraum wurde aber z.B. auch in Bayern der lebende Köderfisch verboten.  War mir persönlich zwar egal, da ich da eh schon freiwillig darauf verzichtet hatte, aber für viele Angler war das eine herbe Entäuschung.

In diesem Jahrzehnt zog ja auch erstmals eine Partei in den Bundestag ein, die sich Umweltschutz und Pazifismus auf die die Fahnen geschrieben hatte. Die gibt es zwar mittlerweile nicht mehr, aber  es zeigt m.E. schon, dass die Gesellschaft da im Umbruch war.

Seitdem gingen die Beschränkungen  für Angler dann peu a peu weiter.

Das Beispiel Hamburg zeigt m.E. aber, dass auch Fischereigesetze durchaus modern und  bestandsorientiert abgefasst werden können.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. August 2021)

Umweltschützer und Tierrechtler gibt es auch  in unseren Nachbarländern, aber nur hier bei uns finden sie solch ein Gehör.
Wir selbst als Angler liefern denen die Argumente in dem wir uns selbst anklagen, .
Angler erheben den Moralinfinger gegen Angler, allen voran der Bundesverband.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die meißten Angler ihre Fänge mit Respekt und Anstand behandeln wie es sich gehört.
Deshalb haben wir es eigentlich gar nicht nötig uns auch noch gegenseitig ans Bein zu pinkeln und damit den Tierrechtlern und sonst was für Leute
das Futter zu spendieren.

Geht doch bei unseren Nachbarn auch


----------



## ragbar (20. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Das ging m.W. Mitte der 80er mit einer kritischen TV-Reportage über ein Wettfischen in NRW los, wo die Fische in Setzkeschern gehältert wurden und nach dem Wiegen dann vor laufender wieder ins Gewässer gekippt wurden.


Jepp,
zu dem Zeitpunkt kassierten in meinem Heimatort die Angelgerätehändler,die ihr jährliches Freundschaftsfischen mit ihren,ja,heute würde man sagen,Membern,abhielten, dafür Strafanzeigen und herbe Bußgelder wg.Tierschutzgesetzverletzungen.
Danach gab es das nicht mehr.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. August 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Jepp,
> zu dem Zeitpunkt kassierten in meinem Heimatort die Angelgerätehändler,die ihr jährliches Freundschaftsfischen mit ihren,ja,heute würde man sagen,Membern,abhielten, dafür Strafanzeigen und herbe Bußgelder wg.Tierschutzgesetzverletzungen.
> Danach gab es das nicht mehr.


Das war die Zeit, als ein gewisser Drosse vom VDSF uns Anglern gehörig ans Bein pinkelte und uns alle verraten hat.
Das hat Auswirkungen bis Heute.  Seiner Doktrin folgen selbst heute noch die Leute beim DAFV.
Wen wunderts, dass sich diese Angelgegner hier so wohl fühlen?


----------



## ragbar (20. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Geht doch bei unseren Nachbarn auch


Also ich kenn in dieser Hinsicht die Bretagne (und da beim Meeresangeln),da macht keiner der Passanten den Mund auf,wenn gefangene,lebende Fische neben den Anglern am Ufer verrecken müssen. Schlimm.

Ich hab mal aus Mitleid (in Absprache mit den Uferanglern)mit den armen Viechern selbst zum Messer gegriffen.

Kommentar. If You want. Nuff said.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. August 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> ,da macht keiner der Passanten den Mund auf


ja, das fällt doch schon auf. Nicht nur in der Bretangne.  Auch in den Niederlanden regt sich keiner über Angler auf.
Das Verecken lassen geht natürlich gar nicht. Komischerweise behandeln die Franzosen nur Salzwasserfische so, im Binnenland haben sie großen Respekt 
für die Tiere


----------



## fishhawk (20. August 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das hat Auswirkungen bis Heute.


Das hat wohl die Spaltung der Anglerschaft in DE ziemlich befeuert.

Wenn die Verteidiger uneinig sind, haben es die Angreifer natürlich leichter.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. August 2021)

Ich denke es reicht, wir sind längst nicht mehr beim Entnahmefenster für Berufsfischer


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. August 2021)

außerdem bekomm ich sonst wieder Galle


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist in manchen Länder ähnlich. Allerdings erschließt sich mir nicht, dass Fische wie Karpfen und Waller, wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, in den Niederlanden total geschützt sind. Ersterer ist in keinster Weise irgendwie bedroht und der Zweite war in den Niederlanden nie heimisch. Wie geschrieben, kenne ich das nur aus Berichten von in den Niederlanden tätigen Forumsmitgliedern hier. Aber dies entbehre ja jeglicher Logik.
> 
> ...


Die Logik der Niederländer ist sehr einfach: Hechte und Karpfen sind aus Anglersicht sehr attraktiv und werden aus dem Grund besonders geschützt. Das hat nichts mit Ökologie oder Naturschutz zu tun.

Beim Wels sind das historische Gründe, da die Niederlande einen sehr alten und kleinen heimischen Welsbestand hatte. Dann kam es vor 20 Jahren zur Explosion, aber die Bestimmungen sind bislang nicht angepasst worden. Wahrscheinlich, weil sich einmal geänderte Bestimmungen schwer rückgängig gemacht werden können.
Ist also alles logisch.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Die Logik der Niederländer ist sehr einfach: Hechte und Karpfen sind aus Anglersicht sehr attraktiv und werden aus dem Grund besonders geschützt. Das hat nichts mit Ökologie oder Naturschutz zu tun.


Hallo,

mag sein, aber bei uns sind die nicht besonders geschützt und trotzdem gibt es da sehr viele Karpfen und auch Hechte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Umweltschützer und Tierrechtler gibt es auch in auch in unseren Nachbarländern, aber nur hier bei uns finden sie solch ein Gehör.
> Wir selbst als Angler liefern denen die Argumente in dem wir uns selbst anklagen, .
> Angler erheben den Moralinfinger gegen Angler, allen voran der Bundesverband.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

geht freilich woanders, aber eben wie z.B. Österreich, da sind Angeln und Jagd vom Tierschutzgesetz ausgenommen. Da gibt es gar keinen juristischen Ansatzpunkt den Anglern ans Bein zu pinkeln.
Achte auf Deine Galle .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (20. August 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Da gibt es gar keinen juristischen Ansatzpunkt den Anglern ans Bein zu pinkeln.


Solange man sich in AUT an Fischereigesetze, Verordnungen und Gewässerordnung hält, vermutlich nicht .

Allerdings ist z.B. in OÖ "schonender Fang, Umgang und Transport" vorgeschrieben.

Ob das eindeutig definiert und von jedem Angler gleich ausgelegt wird, weiß ich nicht.

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass in DE der Schwerpunkt  auch mehr auf Sicherung der Bestände und Angelmöglichkeiten gelegt würde, so wie es im Ausland eben usus ist.


----------



## thanatos (21. August 2021)

Mal zurück zum Thema - Fangfenster für Berufsfischer -
Stelle ich mir so vor wie schon mehrfach gesehen - ( Delfine im Netz )
Der Fischer darf die Fische nicht mehr vermarkten - also wirft er sie tot oder
lebendig einfach über Bord - verdammt geistreich .
Angeln und Fischen sind zwei verschiedene Schuhe - fischen hat einen 
kommerziellen Zweck - 
beim angeln trifft das aber nur auf die Industrie zu - die ist immer auf Dummenfang
- haben die Dummen auch eine Schützerlobby ??


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. August 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> - haben die Dummen auch eine Schützerlobby ??


Das ist ja das Problem, sie sind zu dumm


----------



## fishhawk (21. August 2021)

Hallo,


thanatos schrieb:


> Delfine im Netz )
> Der Fischer darf die Fische nicht mehr vermarkten - also wirft er sie tot oder
> lebendig einfach über Bord


Warum darf man Fische nicht mehr vermarkten, wenn Delfine im Netz waren?


----------



## thanatos (21. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Warum darf man Fische nicht mehr vermarkten, wenn Delfine im Netz waren?


oh tut mir leid -Formulierungsfehler - ich meinte die Fische die dem Fangfenster nicht entsprechen dürften nicht an Bord bleiben , ob tot oder lebendig .
Mit den toten Delfinen wird ja auch so verfahren weil sie nicht vermarktet werden 
dürfen - find ich absolut nicht gut . 
Ein Gegenbeispiel - ich habe keinen Jagdschein und mir kommt ein Reh vor die Räder 
mit nehmen darf ich es nicht - lasse ich es einfach liegen ???
nee da würde ich mich vor mir selbst in Grund und Boden schämen .


----------



## Taxidermist (21. August 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Ein Gegenbeispiel - ich habe keinen Jagdschein und mir kommt ein Reh vor die Räder
> mit nehmen darf ich es nicht - lasse ich es einfach liegen ???



Du rufst den Jagdpächter an, der dafür zuständig ist, dass Tier ein zu sammeln.
Wenn du dies nicht tust, dann machen dies die Sherifs sowieso.
Wenn du mit dem Jagdpächter sprichst überlässt er es dir vielleicht, ist ohnehin als Fallwild abgeschrieben und darf eigentlich nicht in den Verkehr gebracht werden?
Zumeist wird ein Road Kill an die Jagdhunde verfüttert.

Jürgen


----------



## ragbar (22. August 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zumeist wird ein Road Kill an die Jagdhunde verfüttert.


Aus gutem Grund.

Oberflächlich scheint beim Haarwild manchesmal alles okay außer ein paar gebrochenen Knochen,beim "aus der Decke schlagen" sieht man das Ausmaß der Hämatome,das Wildbret darunter ist für menschlichen Gaumen nicht mehr schmackhaft.


Die Hunde störts nicht,ist für mich immer noch sinnvoller als  anderweitig nutzlos entsorgen,artgerecht wegen den Knochen am Fleisch zumal.
(außer Flugwild,niemals wg.Röhrenknochen an den Hund,Gefahr =Magenperforation)


----------



## Taxidermist (22. August 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> (außer Flugwild,niemals wg.Röhrenknochen an den Hund,Gefahr =Magenperforation)


Auch die langen Beinknochen vom Haarwild sind Röhrenknochen!
Ich habe früher häufig meine Hunde mit Wildabfällen gefüttert, dabei die Beinknochen immer selbst abgefleischt und sie nicht dem Hund so überlassen.
Besonders beim Reh/Gams splittern diese genauso übel wie ein Geflügelknochen.
Kurioserweise hatte meine Ridgeback Hündin dann im Alter eine Komplikation mit einem Rinderknochen, von der Brust?
Damals ist sie gerade so darum herum gekommen aufgemacht zu werden, weil sie diese Splitter oder Brocken dann doch, nach zwei qualvollen Tagen, selbst ausschied. Es war trotzdem dramatisch, mit Paraffin schlucken und ergebnislosem Einlauf.
Das passierte aber nur, weil ein A-schloch Wirt diesen Knochen verdeckt meinem Hund gab und als ich dies bemerkte, sie den Knochen schnell runter würgte, damit ich Ihr diesen nicht weg nahm.
Wichtig ist es deshalb auch, wenn man seinen Hund schon so füttert, das er Ruhe beim Fressen hat.
Ein Hund der von Klein auf an solches rustikales Futter gewöhnt ist, weiß nämlich damit um zugehen.
Für Hunde die sowas allerdings nur Ausnahmsweise bekommen, kann es eher gefährlich werden.

Jürgen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. August 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn du mit dem Jagdpächter sprichst überlässt er es dir vielleicht, ist ohnehin als Fallwild abgeschrieben und darf eigentlich nicht in den Verkehr gebracht werden?


Ich oute mich hiermit als passionierten" Fallwildfresser"  .
Angefahrenene Rehe sind ja meist schwerst demoliert und deshalb unverwertbar, wir hatten hier aber schon mehrfach Frischlinge die mehr oder weniger unversehrt waren. Vermutlich werden die wegen ihres niedrigeren Körperschwerpunkts beim Aufprall oft einfach weggeschleudert und verenden an Schädelverletzungen oder Genickbruch. Jedenfall sind die bei ähnlichem Gewicht wie Rehe nach einem Unfall meist noch deutlich besser beinander.
Ich stehe sowieso auf Wild, aber an einen 10, 12 kg Frischling mit schön gebackener Kruste kommt mal gar nix ran.
Die geschossenen haben ja meist schon 20, 25 Kg und damit auch schon mehr km aufm Tacho, das schmeckt man.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (25. August 2021)

Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind haben wir durch die vom Gesetzgeber Vorgeschriebenen Schonzeiten schon sehr viele Entnahmefenster wo das Angeln verboten ist. Zusätzliche Entnahmefenster bei Fischarten die Gefährdet sind würde ich zustimmen aber sie nehmen dem Angler immer mehr die Lust ans Wasser zugehen. 
Wenn man soetwas schon vorhat dann sollte man schon eine Genaue Bezeichnung der Fischarten angeben wie bei den Schonzeiten auch, ein  bestimmtes Entnahmefenster für alle Fische einzurichten halte ich für übertrieben. Den Barsch und viele andere Fische z.B. kann man bedenkenlos beangeln.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. August 2021)

An deiner Rechtschreibung solltest du arbeiten.
Gerade beim Barsch machen Entnahmefenster oft einen Sinn, da große Barsche eine wichtige ökologische Funktion haben. In der Regel werden Großbarsche entnommen und Kleinbarsche released. Eigentlich sollte es umgekehrt sein.

Wir haben in Deutschland oft sehr stark befischte Gewässer. Ohne am Gewässer angepasste Entnahmebeschränkungen macht das Angeln noch viel weniger Freude, da kaum jemand gut fängt.

Ich verfolge so einige Fangstatistiken und bin erstaunt, wie wenig viele Angler fangen. Die suchen sich dann irgendwann ein anderes Hobby oder gehen zu Paylakes.


----------



## thanatos (25. August 2021)

@ rheinfischer 70
Bitte keine Kritik an Schreib - bzw - Tippfehlern  
Deiner Meinung über Entnahme von Großfischen kann ich nur widersprechen .
Gerade der Barsch ist ein verfressener Kannibale , daher denke ich das 20 -30
handlange Barsche mehr Nachwuchs als ein x Kilo Weibchen - erzeugen .
Bitte nicht böse sein - aber ich habe noch die Zeit erlebt als die Gewässer noch 
normal befischt wurden und das gefangen wurde was die Natur hergegeben 
was sie  " erzeugt "hat . Mit der ganzen Regulierung und " Wunschfischbesetzung "
ging alles bergab . 
Auf die Reproduktion zurück zu kommen - Hechte hatten ein Mindestmaß
von 35 cm !


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. August 2021)

*Forscher(innen) des IGB empfehlen Umdenken in der kommerziellen Fischerei bei der Entnahme von Fischen..

Das ist einigen wohl immer noch nicht aufgefallen*


----------



## fishhawk (25. August 2021)

Hallo,

m. E. kann man aber nicht allein den Usern die Schuld an einer etwaigen Themaverfehlung zuschreiben:



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von einem Entnahmefenster? Setzt ihr schon jetzt große Fische wieder zurück?



Es dürften sich hier ja nicht sehr viele Berufsfischer tummeln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> m. E. kann man aber nicht allein den Usern die Schuld an einer etwaigen Themaverfehlung zuschreiben:
> 
> ...


Da hast Du allerdings auch recht


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (25. August 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Kurzer Hinweis darauf das es Regeln gibt und ich nicht jeden Fisch einfach knüppeln kann nur weil er "versehentlich" beißt war genug.
> Als wenn der übliche Pöbler Ahnung von den gültigen Regeln hätte





ragbar schrieb:


> So ganz easy geht das bei den meisten Schützern  meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.



Ich kann nur jedem, insbesondere in Bayern, empfehlen in solchen Fällen auf die Regel des Schonmaßes zu verweisen. Bisher kenne ich noch keinen Fall in dem ein zurückgesetzter Fisch nachträglich zur Beweissicherung vermessen wurde.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. August 2021)

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Ich kann nur jedem, insbesondere in Bayern, empfehlen in solchen Fällen auf die Regel des Schonmaßes zu verweisen. Bisher kenne ich noch keinen Fall in dem ein zurückgesetzter Fisch nachträglich zur Beweissicherung vermessen wurde.


Hallo,

richtig, wenn der Fisch zurückgesetzt wurde, sagt man einfach, der war untermaßig. Das Gegenteil könnte nur jemand beweisen, der den Fisch nachgemessen hat und das schafft erstmal keiner. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

